# Ignore this post



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1097696


----------



## Andrew/Ohio (Dec 6, 2009)

your gay


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know why you posted on here. Maybe you should learn how to read because the title of this post is "Ignore This Post." I'm not the gay one you are because I would never call someone that who i don't even know so maybe you should shut your mouth.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Andrew/Ohio said:


> your gay


Not really a good way to make friends on this forum 
And why do you have another name on here, midwesthunter95


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Andrew/Ohio said:


> your gay


:mg::elf_moon:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Like they say, takes on to know one


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1098346
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1098348


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Is the title to draw attention? Or am I missing something? If it was to draw attention... it worked. Can't help though, my style of archery requires different tools.

Andrew/Ohio- wow, that was tasteful. The point? And it's 'you're'. As in 'you are'. 'Your' is the possesive. No wonder people frown on the use of conjunctions anymore.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

:ban:


Andrew/Ohio said:


> your gay


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

im not sure how that was gay ???? maybe im missing something here. but as for the pics of the shop they are lookin good so far :thumbs_up


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

LADIES LADIES!!! 
lets calm down now and quit name callin!!!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

connor_93 said:


> LADIES LADIES!!!
> lets calm down now and quit name callin!!!


I know. What we should do is light our torches and get or pitch forks because any new member that starts off like this has no hope to become a respectable member of the AT community.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Andrew/Ohio said:


> your gay


HAHA what a dork, Welcome to AT man:set1_punch::bartstush:....anyways, Grow up....


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

come on we all were like this when we joined AT hes just out to prove himself(like the rest of us were, plus hes only in 8th grade give him a brake).


but he really doesnot have to because there are people like me on here who just dont care!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Aaron Groce said:


> come on we all were like this when we joined AT hes just out to prove himself(like the rest of us were, plus hes only in 8th grade give him a brake).


8th grade, I will give him a break for that. But, I was never like that when I joined. I am sure most of us never went around calling other people gay randomly. No, I don't think it is very excusable. 

Kegan- Well said!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm in 8th grade and I don't do that. Maybe he just needs to grow up and get a life.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Im in 8th grade too....big deal. 8th grades old enough.


----------



## Andrew/Ohio (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow can't you guys take a joke....probaly a bad way to introduce myself. I am Andrew Schlabach. I hunt Ohio. I am in 8th grade. And "archerykid13", I do have a life I have 2 very hard working respectful parents. I maintain straight A's....! By the way THANK YOU for correction my spelling Kegan.

Happy Hunting,

Andrew Schlabach


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have respectful parents too, and I have a 4.0. My moms a Dr. and my dads an engineer.


----------



## Andrew/Ohio (Dec 6, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> I have respectful parents too, and I have a 4.0. My moms a Dr. and my dads an engineer.



Well sorry about the confusion.....just a joke! Good Work by the way!

Andrew:shade:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Andrew/Ohio said:


> Well sorry about the confusion.....just a joke! Good Work by the way!
> 
> Andrew:shade:


in text format, jokes like that aren't usually taken as jokes. it's incredibly difficult to convey the proper meaning of a sentence that's obscure or otherwise difficult to figure out when it's just a few words on a screen or a page without hearing you and seeing your facial expressions when you say it. for all you know, the meaning behind this explanation could be entirely condescending and insulting towards you, it could be sarcastic, or it could be helpful, or maybe something completely different that i can't think of. hopefully, you picked the third one, 'cause that the one i was going for. 

something like "You're gay" isn't something that's usually taken lightly, unless we're face to face and just joking around and i _know_ that we're joking around because i can hear the tone of your voice and see your expression. (not to say that i use that particular sentence regularly. i choose not to.) online, you're just a faceless person that i don't know who for whatever reason seems to have just insulted me. 

when writing online, remember to think about what you're writing; take a step back and think how your post could be taken by other people before hitting OK.


----------



## Andrew/Ohio (Dec 6, 2009)

XCalibre said:


> in text format, jokes like that aren't usually taken as jokes. it's incredibly difficult to convey the proper meaning of a sentence that's obscure or otherwise difficult to figure out when it's just a few words on a screen or a page without hearing you and seeing your facial expressions when you say it. for all you know, the meaning behind this explanation could be entirely condescending and insulting towards you, it could be sarcastic, or it could be helpful, or maybe something completely different that i can't think of. hopefully, you picked the third one, 'cause that the one i was going for.
> 
> something like "You're gay" isn't something that's usually taken lightly, unless we're face to face and just joking around and i _know_ that we're joking around because i can hear the tone of your voice and see your expression. (not to say that i use that particular sentence regularly. i choose not to.) online, you're just a faceless person that i don't know who for whatever reason seems to have just insulted me.
> 
> when writing online, remember to think about what you're writing; take a step back and think how your post could be taken by other people before hitting OK.



okay?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Andrew it's fine. Dude I just didn't know the meaning of your statement. It's fine. What's funny is that the title is "Ignore This Post" and the thread has gotten 21 posts.:smile:But it's fine.:darkbeer:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

archerykid13 said:


> Andrew it's fine. Dude I just didn't know the meaning of your statement. It's fine. What's funny is that the title is "Ignore This Post" and the thread has gotten 21 posts.:smile:But it's fine.:darkbeer:


LOL...I am just wondering now, Why did you make a post called "ignore this post"?.....I assume there was a point in posting a link to another thread you had started....Maybe Im just confused here.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> LOL...I am just wondering now, Why did you make a post called "ignore this post"?.....I assume there was a point in posting a link to another thread you had started....Maybe Im just confused here.


I'm still curious about that too!

Anyway. More bow shop pics- distract us!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I posted this just to kind of bookmark it. You guys know how in the genreal forum your posts usually end up at the bottom. But I wasn't thinking ,because I could have just bookmarked it on my computer. Duh stupid me:smile::teeth::smile:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> I posted this just to kind of bookmark it. You guys know how in the genreal forum your posts usually end up at the bottom. But I wasn't thinking ,because I could have just bookmarked it on my computer. Duh stupid me:smile::teeth::smile:


I usually e-mail myself the address of the sight. It seams to work for me.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Andrew/Ohio said:


> your gay


Grow up 
:ban:
i say Dump him


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Andrew/Ohio said:


> Wow can't you guys take a joke....probaly a bad way to introduce myself. I am Andrew Schlabach. I hunt Ohio. I am in 8th grade. And "archerykid13", I do have a life I have 2 very hard working respectful parents. I maintain straight A's....! By the way THANK YOU for correction my spelling Kegan.
> 
> Happy Hunting,
> 
> Andrew Schlabach


you want an award or something?
age isnt a factor 
i still dont think it was right


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't see anything on there having to be that he is gay, and quit the name calling guys, that just shows immaturity.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Andrew/Ohio said:


> Wow can't you guys take a joke....probaly a bad way to introduce myself. I am Andrew Schlabach. I hunt Ohio. I am in 8th grade. And "archerykid13", I do have a life I have 2 very hard working respectful parents. I maintain straight A's....! By the way THANK YOU for correction my spelling Kegan.
> 
> Happy Hunting,
> 
> Andrew Schlabach


Congrats! I have 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Congrats! I have 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:icon_1_lol::lol:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Congrats! I have 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i got to admit that was prety good:rofl:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

He apologized: let's move on.

Now, WHERE ARE THOSE NEW PICTURES?!?


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

kegan said:


> He apologized: let's move on.
> 
> Now, WHERE ARE THOSE NEW PICTURES?!?


Ditto!


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

It's kinda funny how right when I saw "Ignore this post" I instantly clicked on the post to find out what I was supposed to be ignoring.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

jason_thacker_3 said:


> It's kinda funny how right when I saw "Ignore this post" I instantly clicked on the post to find out what I was supposed to be ignoring.


Me too


----------



## Andrew/Ohio (Dec 6, 2009)

BowBoy78 said:


> you want an award or something?
> age isnt a factor
> i still dont think it was right



seriously its over....:wink:


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

The last time I said something half that bad, I got infracted. Your lucky you didn't.


----------



## Andrew/Ohio (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Congrats! I have 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats :loco:


----------

